# كيف نبنى البيت ,,,؟؟؟



## candy shop (16 مارس 2009)

كيف نبنى البيت ,,,؟؟؟بالحكمة يُبنى البيت وبالفهم يُثبّت، وبالمعرفة تمتلئ المخادع من كل ثروة كريمة ونفيسة ( أم 24: 3 ،4



يهتم المتزوجون كثيراً بالماديات ويضعونها في المرتبة الأولى في حياتهم ظناً أنها ضرورية لسعادتهم، بينما الكتاب يعلمنا أن سلامة الحياة الزوجية تعتمد أساساً على المبادئ الروحية التي وضعها الله في كلمته. لذا فكل زوجين يحتاجان إلى حكمة وفهم ومعرفة، وهي لا توجد إلا عند الله. 

ومن الأمور الهامة التي ينبغي على الزوجين المؤمنين مُراعاتها ما يلي: 

(1) ينبغي أن الطرف القوي يحتمل الضعيف. والقوة والضعف هنا ليست بدنياً بل روحياً. فمَنْ له معرفة كتابية أكثر وشركة مع الرب أفضل، عليه أن يحتمل شريكه الأضعف. "فيجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء، ولا نرضي أنفسنا" ( رو 15: 1 ). إن اتساع القلب وطول الأناة والاحتمال، هي الثروات الحقيقية التي يجب أن تملأ غرف البيت. 

(2) ليكن توجه كل من الزوجين إرضاء الآخر وصُنع الخير له بهدف بنيانه روحياً ونفسياً. إن شعار كل من الزوجين المسيحيين: "لا أعيش لأرضي ذاتي، لكن لأخدم شريك حياتي وأصنع له الخير دائماً ومثالي في ذلك المسيح نفسه". "فليُرضِ كل واحدٍ منا قريبه للخير، لأجل البنيان. لأن المسيح أيضاً لم يُرضِ نفسه" ( رو 15: 2 ،3). 

(3) ليتدرب كل من الزوجين أن يقبل الآخر قبولاً غير مشروط على غرار قبول المسيح له هو شخصياً "لذلك اقبلوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أن المسيح أيضاً قبلنا لمجد الله" ( رو 15: 7 ). وهنا ننصح الزوج: تجنب أن تمارس ضغطاً نفسياً على زوجتك محاولاً تغييرها حتى تتلاءم مع شخصيتك، فإنك بهذا تفقدها حرية التصرف معك، وحرية التعبير عن نفسها، وتؤدي بها إما إلى الكبت والتوتر أو إلى الإدعاء وعدم الصدق، لكن صلِ لأجلها وصلِ معها حتى يعمل الروح القدس في حياة كل منكما. 

(4) ليحرص الزوجان أن يتوافقا فكرياً وأن يتجنبا كل خلاف وشقاق حتى يتمكنا من تحقيق الغاية العُظمى من ارتباطهما معاً ألا وهي تمجيد الله. "وليعطكم إله الصبر والتعزية أن تهتموا اهتماماً واحداً فيما بينكم، بحسب المسيح يسوع، لكي تمجدوا الله أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح، بنفس واحدة وفم واحد" ( رو 15: 5 ،6). 
منقول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

يستحق احلي تقييم

شكرا ليكي كاندي
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2009)

موضوع قيم ومفيد جدا كاندي
تسلم ايديك يا قمر
ويسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا​*
> 
> *يستحق احلي تقييم*​
> *شكرا ليكي كاندي*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع قيم ومفيد جدا كاندي
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا قمر
> ويسوع يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------



## لي شربل (21 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو كاندي ع ها الموضوع الحلو 
موضوع يجمع ما بين ما يجب أن تكون عليه الحياة بين الزوجين 
وفق تعاليم الرب وبين الواقع المعاش
للارتقاء بالزوجين ليصبح بيتهما بيت مقدس للرب
وكنيسة دائمة تمجد اسمه .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو كاندي ع ها الموضوع الحلو *
> 
> *موضوع يجمع ما بين ما يجب أن تكون عليه الحياة بين الزوجين *
> *وفق تعاليم الرب وبين الواقع المعاش*
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل 

وامرورك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

رائع يا كاندي

يا ريت كل الأزواج الجدد يفكروا بهالطريقة

وقتها رح تكون الحياة ولا احلى من هيك مع بعض

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2009)

_منتهى الشكر للمرور للموضع الرائع والهام جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ونشاطك​_


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> رائع يا كاندي
> 
> يا ريت كل الأزواج الجدد يفكروا بهالطريقة
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _منتهى الشكر للمرور للموضع الرائع والهام جدا​_
> 
> _الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ونشاطك_​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لرد المشجع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا نهيسى​


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2009)

:010104~171:


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> :010104~171:


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا جرجس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (3 أبريل 2009)




----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لي شربل (7 أبريل 2009)

*الرب يبارك حياتك كاندي 
بعرف راح تقولي شو جاب لي علقت قبل هيك وخلاص 
هههههههههههههه
لا بعرف ما راح تقولي هيك 
أيام مباركة مع الرب كاندي 
ببركة العدرا الحارسة والقديس شربل وكل القديسين الأطهار 
الرب يبارك حياتك .




*​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يبارك حياتك كاندي *
> 
> *بعرف راح تقولي شو جاب لي علقت قبل هيك وخلاص *
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

على اى مشاركه ليكى 

اكيد ده بيسعدنى 

كلك زوق​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوعفي غاية الأهمية ، وشكرا" لك


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> موضوعفي غاية الأهمية ، وشكرا" لك


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------

